# Autodata Carburettor Manual



## العقاب الهرم (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اليكم Autodata Carburettor Manual

ملف pdf الحجم 41 ميجابايت

 للتحميل اضغط على الصورة ادناه




​


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (8 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
بارك الله فيك


----------



## وينك يالزعيم (8 مارس 2010)

مــشكوووووووووور يالغلا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مارس 2010)

مرجع ممتاز للفنيين والمهندسين الذين يعملون في الصيانة ، جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشرفنا الهمام وأخانا "العقاب " وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 مارس 2010)

أحمد محمد كاطع قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً
> بارك الله فيك



عفوا اخى الكريم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 مارس 2010)

وينك يالزعيم قال:


> مــشكوووووووووور يالغلا



عفوا اخى
اشكرك على المرور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> مرجع ممتاز للفنيين والمهندسين الذين يعملون في الصيانة ، جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشرفنا الهمام وأخانا "العقاب " وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .



اشكرك على المرور والتعليق اخى عاطف
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مارس 2010)

كل لشكر لك أخي العقاب 
أنت كنز للقسم


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 سبتمبر 2011)

حياك الله اخى سمير
طالت غيبتك .. اتمنى ان تكون بخير


----------



## نوح 1988 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوان انا مسجل بالمنتدى ولكن عندما احمل الملف واحفظة يطلع كانه رقم 4 وعندما افتحه الملف يطلعلي كانه ملف بية كلمة نيست بالانكليزي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 سبتمبر 2011)

نوح 1988 قال:


> اخوان انا مسجل بالمنتدى ولكن عندما احمل الملف واحفظة يطلع كانه رقم 4 وعندما افتحه الملف يطلعلي كانه ملف بية كلمة نيست بالانكليزي



اخى تاكد ان حجم الملف 41 ميجا 
و الملف غير محمى بكلمة سر


----------



## black88star (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووور يديك الف عافية حبيبي 
عـــــ,افي


----------



## ابو ربحي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلموا ايديك يا باشا  بصراحة وبدون مبالغة اخي العقاب كنت ابحث عن شىء مثل هذا الكتاب حتى افهم هذا النظام بشكل عملي ومفصل أكثر حيث انني قد درسته ولكن لم نتعمق فيه بشكل عملي بإعتباره انه نظام وقد انتهى وان انظمة الحقن "انجكشن" هي انظمة بديلة ,,ولكن عند نزولنا للسوق العملي لممارسة المهنة وجدنا انه ما زال هناك مركبات كثيرة ما زالت تعمل بهذا النظام وان كانت قديمةلكنها موجودة فعليا ومن حينها بدأت بجمع ما استطعت من دروس عملية بخصوص هذا الموضوع ولكن بكتابك هذا اقولها وبكل فخر انك وضعت النقاط على الحروف "هذا من وجهة نظري"  يعطيك الف الف عافية يا رمز الابداع في هذا القسم.


----------

